# Vote for 2014 lordstown meet hotel here



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks Mike, I stickied this. I also pasted in the other info from your first post in the other thread because I wanted to unstick that. This way it's all here moving forward.

Also, the gray route on your map. I took this last year when I went back to the hotel after the meet, rather than paying another toll. It's quite rural, and a pretty nice drive. A few turns/intersections, but not bad if you actually know where you're going (which I didn't last year, haha).


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

You've perfected it sir. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm not staying in a hotel because I live so close, but I've stayed at numerous Comfort Inn's before. Great hotels at a decent price. I didn't vote, just my 2 cents.


----------



## boosted__cruze (Jun 25, 2013)

I'll be staying at the best western. ...

Sent from my AMSOIL Lubricated GS4


----------



## kobowm (Jan 22, 2013)

Best western. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tlucas (Jan 11, 2014)

Best Western or Comfort Inn will work for me. Both have decent breakfasts and rooms. I will be staying Thurs. night for sure. Whether or not I stay Friday night depends on the time of the tour and when it will be over, and if there will be other group activities on Friday. Let us know as soon as we have time for the tour itself and what group plans, if any, that we have after the tour. Looking forward to this. Thanks to all those responsible for making it happen!


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

I also live too close to warrant a stay. Keeping my eye on this though.


----------



## minihorse927 (Jan 15, 2014)

I would vote but I live too close to warrant a stay. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

Well, as luck would have it; there is a tie. Unless someone can come up with a reason otherwise, I'm just going to block out ~15 rooms with Best Western tomorrow morning. It's a few dollars less and has all the amenities available at Comfort Inn. 

Please let me know if you object to this....


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

That sounds great - once the block is reserved - please advise how we can reserve a room at the negotiated rate. Thanks again for taking care of this!!


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Sorry I have not been on to vote, work has been hectic and have just not had enough hours in the day or energy to anything more than I already am.. I would vote for either hotel that tied and for the cheaper of the two as I am driving 1,000 miles to come..


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

WhiteAndBright said:


> Sorry I have not been on to vote, work has been hectic and have just not had enough hours in the day or energy to anything more than I already am.. I would vote for either hotel that tied and for the cheaper of the two as I am driving 1,000 miles to come..


That would be the Best Western, and I would also vote for that since I did not have a chance to vote either.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I would definitely say the Best Western is fine with me also.

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Is everyone gonna vote on this? Seems like the voting has kinda stalled out.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

As of late I have not been able to get on to my home computer to click on the poll to vote. Pretty much all of my entries here in the forum have been via my cell phone. Sunday when I'm off from work I will make it a point to jump on the PC and vote properly.

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

Sorry I've been absent here folks. But never fear, for I have not forgotten you! 

Rooms have been booked at Best Western. Please see original post for all the details.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

blackbowtie said:


> Sorry I've been absent here folks. But never fear, for I have not forgotten you!
> 
> Rooms have been booked at Best Western. Please see original post for all the details.


Think we should close this and make a new hotel sign up thread? This way we can keep track of who will be around for what nights.


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

Sunline Fan said:


> Think we should close this and make a new hotel sign up thread? This way we can keep track of who will be around for what nights.


Probably. I'll put something together, if you can sticky it afterwards.


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

Done. GM Tour 2014 Hotel Information


----------

